# Spray on roofing on HVAC pipe peeled off



## Alexs (4 mo ago)

Hi,
I was working on an HVAC unit and had to peel the spray on roofing back from the pipe/wire combo that goes into the roof in order to access a connection…
Could this cause a leak if not addressed? Is there a simple way yo do it or do I need to call back the team who did the spray job?
fill transparency, I’m not a roofer(if you couldn’t tell haha)
Thanks!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It could cause a leak in the future, easy to DIY with min. expanding greatstuff foam.


----------



## Alexs (4 mo ago)

OK will do, thanks a bunch!!


----------

